

Steve Jobs Knew The End Was Near Weeks Ago, Says Coming Biography - thurgoodx
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/10/05/coming-steve-jobs-biography-will-draw-on-his-final-weeks-of-life/

======
51Cards
It was obvious he knew the end was near. He would never have stepped out of
running Apple until he new for sure he wouldn't be around much longer. The
moment he resigned as CEO I knew the doctors had told him it was only a matter
of time and with pancreatic cancer once that point comes it moves very
quickly. Not at all surprised it was measured in weeks.

------
hokua
That is very sad and yet perplexing. It was only a short time earlier in July
he presented the new Apple campus to the Cupertino city council. I had assumed
he'd be here for that. Quite sad.

~~~
0x0x0x
It is sad to know he won't see that project through to completion.

